

MiniLock: Chrome app for user-friendly file encryption - olifante
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/minilock/mknafpnfcafklkflhenhaldedggpciao/

======
ghosttie
How is this not a MITM attack?

~~~
olifante
It's a Google Chrome app. Once installed, it works offline and benefits from
the Chrome app sandboxing.

